# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Kaakbot door tandvlees

## morgaine89

graag wil ik dit verhaal met jullie delen,

ik ben voor een paar weken terug voor de tweede keer bij de kaakchirurg geweest om kiezen te laten trekken, de 1e keer was het 1 verstandskies.
de tweede keer de overige 3.

na het trekken van een kies krijg je last van opgezet tandvlees.
zodra dit bij mij afzakte kreeg ik enorm last van mijn mond, het leek net of er nog een stuk kies in zat dat een messcherp randje had, dit was de eerste keer het geval.

toen ik weer bij de kaakchirurg kwam bleek dat er bij mij een stuk bot van mijn kaak door mijn tandvlees heen was gekomen. dit heeft de kaakchirurg er vervolgens af geknabbeld en gefreesd. 

na zo'n ingreep heb je ontzettend last van je mond, ik stond op mijn kop...
huilen, slapen, huilen, slapen, dat was het enigste wat ik 3 weken lang kon doen. ik had zakjes met ibuprofen gekregen, achteraf gezien bleek ik daar niet tegen te kunnen waardoor de pijn alleen maar erger werd.

nu ben ik ruim twee weken geleden weer bij de kaakchirurg geweest en heb ik de overige drie kiezen laten trekken. nu is er bij de onderste 2 dagen na de ingreep al een heel stuk van mijn kaak afgehaald, maar nu begint de bovenste kaak ook pijn te doen en voel ik daar ook al aan beide kanten messcherpe randjes.

zijn er meer mensen die dit ook meegemaakt hebben of een soortgelijk verhaal hebben?

verder wil ik niemand bang maken hoor, ik heb gehoord dat het maar bij een paar mensen voorkomt, verder is kiezen laten trekken nou niet bepaald het meest pijnlijke, zolang je maar gewoon zorgt dat je optijd pijnstilling inneemt beginnende gelijk na de behandeling!

groetjes Henrieke

----------


## TESSALICIOUS

Hey Henrieke,


Wat jij mee maakte, heb ik namelijk ook... Ik heb 4jaar lang lopen zagen bij de tandarts om iets aan men slechte bovenkaak/tanden te doen, maar hij reageerde steeds heel negatief erop. Totdat ik begin dit jaar bij VGZ werd aangesloten en dus een tandarts in NL moest nemen. Toen deze implantoloog men tanden,... bekeek zei hij meteen, zo snel mogelijk die tanden eruit! Whiii, dolgelukkig was ik. Dus eindelijk in april al men bovenste tanden MOETEN laten trekken, nou, was me dat ff iets. 19tanden op 10min deruit, maar goed... ik dacht da'k van de ellende af was, maar zonder tanden in een superspannend gebitje wat je niet mocht uitdoen, ging ik kapot van de pijn... Tandarts zei dat dit normaal was in't begin, ik had nog een hele jonge kaak (was 24j toen ze men tanden trokken), en vandaar dat de pijn wel wat heviger kon zijn. maar 4maanden later kon ik nog steeds niets bijten met de voorkant van men kaak, ik had het gevoel alsof er iets hard vanvoor zat, hij verklaarde dat het 'wild vlees''was, en ik dit later kon gebruiken om men kaakje vanvoren extra te verstevigen... nou, hij heeft gestudeerd ervoor dus zal ie het wel weten. Maar als ik thuis in de spiegel ging zitten plukken aan men voorkaak, kon ik tussen die 2plooitjes wild vlees *iets* wits zien zitten... maar wat het precies was wist ik niet... Dus deze maand, 8maanden na de extracties ging ik weer maar eens op bezoek bij de implantoloog met echt klem erop te leggen dat hij moest kijken tussen de plooien in. en ja hoor, mijn kaak is zo poreus dat die harde kapotte kantjes heeft, en die bij het minste druk dat ik zet in men gebitje door men tandvlees uit snijden... serieuze pijn, ik weet me dan geen houding aan te nemen, en pijnmedicijnen neem ik uit principes niet. De consultatie was toen op 29/11, maar hij stuurde me naar huis met pijn, kom 26 januari '09 maar eens langs, dan bekijk ik het nog eens... ik wist niet wat ik hoorde... maar kloop dus nog steeds met een kaak rond waarvan de stukjes door men kaak uitkomen... geen aangenaam gevoel, echt niet...




> graag wil ik dit verhaal met jullie delen,
> 
> ik ben voor een paar weken terug voor de tweede keer bij de kaakchirurg geweest om kiezen te laten trekken, de 1e keer was het 1 verstandskies.
> de tweede keer de overige 3.
> 
> na het trekken van een kies krijg je last van opgezet tandvlees.
> zodra dit bij mij afzakte kreeg ik enorm last van mijn mond, het leek net of er nog een stuk kies in zat dat een messcherp randje had, dit was de eerste keer het geval.
> 
> toen ik weer bij de kaakchirurg kwam bleek dat er bij mij een stuk bot van mijn kaak door mijn tandvlees heen was gekomen. dit heeft de kaakchirurg er vervolgens af geknabbeld en gefreesd. 
> ...

----------


## morgaine89

ik zou er gewoon op gaan staan en het, indien dat mogelijk is, het weg laten halen. Bij mij geloofde ze het eerst ook niet tot ze toch weer de wond iets verder open maakten.

heb het nu voor de tweede keer gehad, en heb daardoor wel een soort "gat" in mijn kaak, maar dat word vanzelf weer opgevuld door tandvlees.

aan de bovenkant kunnen ze me niet helpen, tenminste nu nog niet, dan moeten ze te veel van mijn kaak af halen en dan is de kans groot dat de kaak boven zo dun word dat hij makkelijk breekt, dus die kans loop ik voorlopig liever nog niet, aangezien er maar een heel klein stukje uit steekt af en toe.

voor nu in ieder geval veel sterkte, als het niet gaat, is mijn beste tip slapen... dat was voor mij een van de weinige dingen die me er door heeft gesleept (wel met medicatie, anders wou het echt niet).

----------

